# Two Keepers from the Snitgers Haul



## Jim Barnard (Feb 4, 2019)

I have cleaned up about 1/2 the bikes from last weeks bike shop purchase. These are my only keepers so far:





Pretty nice 67 deluxe with 2 speed. Fenders must have been stripped off in the past. (Deluxe all had fenders?) Original SR knobby and front Westwind are pretty supple. This Bendix Overdrive give as much leg as the S/A 3 speed AW except these sound like they are full of marbles. The tall sissy gives it a nice stripped custom feel.












With that serial number... I should name her Elsie.











MMM... Way nice paint on this 68 single speed! White wall slik! Original saddle!






Sissy bar end caps still in place!





I will have 1 or 2 early fastbacks to sell, a Manta, 2 sting rays. a 71 Orange Krate and a few middleweights. I will do a light clean and get them up in the for sale forum.

Jim


----------



## unregistered (Feb 4, 2019)

Mmmm... Manta Ray. Which color?


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 4, 2019)

Both great looking bikes. Nice Keepers.


----------

